# Portland Oregon Woodworking show



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

Calling all Oregon and Washington LJ's you know who you are. There is a woodworking show in Portland November 6-8.
I was thinking of going as I have a few days of free hotel space that I have to use or loose.
I was thinking that if we could get a bunch of us to go to the show, we might just meet up sometime that weekend for a get-together. You know, when your feet ache from being on the exhibition floor and you just want to put your feet up and sit a spell and talk woodworking with friends in person. Anyone game? I have flushed out 4 folks on LJ's from the Seattle/Tacoma area, anyone in Oregon keeping track of LJ's down there?

Portland has much to do besides a woodworking show, so if you have a spouse who is not interested in woodworking they could come along and do their own thing while the show is going on. If you google it, there are coupons and admission is only $10.00 for all three days. Classes, demos, tools to buy - you know you want to


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I might make it I don't know if I can do Sacramento and Portland shows


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm..I hadn't thought of going to this, but maybe, just maybe..let me organize a bit more and I'll get back to you!


----------



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

Surprisingly, I WILL be in Portland that weekend and may be able to get away to meet up with people. We will be there visiting our Grandma… so not sure I can make it to much of a show. However, we could meet up with anyone who would like to do a lunch, dinner, or coffee thing. If I did go to any part of the show… it would be on Sunday. I think. HAH!

People would also be welcome to come to lunch and dinner with us while we treat grandma… she speaks no Engrish and I would be glad for the company. ;]


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll be there. I plan on taking off from work on Friday and being there when the doors open. Sounds like a good idea let me know .


----------



## TroutGuy (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be there on Sunday, for sure. I'm helping in the Guild of Oregon Woodworker's booth from 10a - 1p. After that I'm free.

TroutGuy (aka Tim)


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Might be able to come on Friday… I am on a furlough day from work then. I have a scout veterans day parade sat morning and then my Navy drill weekend the rest of the time so friday would be my only available day. By the way, where is the show at?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It's here http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/Home/PortlandOR116118/tabid/85/Default.aspx


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, I have to work that whole weekend. Wish I could join you!


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would like to go and meeting some wood works from the north west would be fun


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I am trying to get there on Saturday. I went to the one in Seattle in April and really enjoyed it. I didn't catch up with any Jocks though. We need a sign or secret handshake or something.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

let me know when and where to meet


----------

